# Practicing bow in backyard ???



## Michigander1

Was wondering what you guys think about someone shooting there bow in there backyard with neighbors on both sides? Is there a chance of it deflecting and doing a 90 deg ? Mich


----------



## BwHunter85

No, you should be fine. I have been shooting like that for years. As long as you are hitting your target you should have no worries. Hope this help!


----------



## Michigander1

BwHunter85 said:


> No, you should be fine. I have been shooting like that for years. As long as you are hitting your target you should have no worries. Hope this help!


 Its not me but my neighbor.And he suxs.I heard him already blow 1 threw the fence.Plus hes not very bright.We have very young kids on the other side.Let me put it to ya this way.Him and a buddy was blasting golf balls out the back yard the other day.And one hit a tree and just missed my head in my back yard.I warned him to make something so it safe but it hasent happen yet :rant:.I would really hate to bust his balls with the cops.Not the way we work.Mich


----------



## Last Minute

Like everyone else says, it is not a big deal as long as your are responsible about it..I am in the same situation and I put up a 8x4 sheet of OSB 3/4" and it sticks out each side of my target about 3' and 1' above the target..It is better to be safe then sorry....


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

So how you going to feel if he kills someone...are you going to be OK with that?


----------



## Michigander1

Last Minute said:


> Like everyone else says, it is not a big deal as long as your are responsible about it..I am in the same situation and I put up a 8x4 sheet of OSB 3/4" and it sticks out each side of my target about 3' and 1' above the target..It is better to be safe then sorry....


 Thats what i told him.I hate telling someone twice.It like having another kid.Ok 1 more time then im done.I dont mind anyone shooting them.But God be safe.Even one in a billon chance is to much for me.I get a sick feeling knowing theres a chance with a couple 5 yrs old playing out side.Mich


----------



## Michigander1

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> So how you going to feel if he kills someone...are you going to be OK with that?


 I hear ya


----------



## Swamp Monster

Well, if it's inside a city limit it is likely it is illegal for one. Course I know many do it but? What is behind the fence he is shooting towards? 

I live in a country subdivison, legal to shoot etc with nothing but a cornfield and woods behind the house. A neighbor 3 houses down was shooting one night the same time I was. As I retrieved my arrows from my target, he sent one bouncing through the tree limbs above my head.... I asked him when he came looking for his arrow how he could send one north when he was shooting towards the west and he didn't have an answer just a dumb look. Murphy's law happens.


----------



## Michigander1

Ok here the deal.Other neighbor is having a fire.He get an invite and will be told.Bottom line.Do as we ask or go somewhere else to shoot.All he has to do is good a mile down the road and all the open area to shoot at.And Legal too.Like i said he not a bad guy.Just not all that bright sometimes.Mich


----------



## dmavdmav

Common sense... keep that finger clear of release trigger until you commit to the shot. Keeps arrows out of neighbors yard.


----------



## fisher210

In my city it is illegal to shoot in my yard so I drive out to my brother-in-laws and shoot there.

Howard


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Give him a hand in setting up his target so he can practice without being a hazzard to your children. Maybe change placement, erect a barrier on your side of the target. With your help maybe it would be possible for him to practice without jeoparding your children's safety.


----------



## Jac20002

i also do the same i i have a privacy fence behind my target but between the fence and my target i have a little dirt hill about as tall as my target ive just got into bow hunting and i do have common sense lol but seem to be doing very well as i havent missed the target supriseingly ive been hitting some nice groups real close as adjusting sight pins with michihunters advice (thank you)




Michigander1 said:


> Was wondering what you guys think about someone shooting there bow in there backyard with neighbors on both sides? Is there a chance of it deflecting and doing a 90 deg ? Mich


----------



## jogodlew

As stated above, it is illegal in most subdivisions, and for a good reason. You could be shooting great groups with all confidence of hitting your target and then it happens. Your release malfunctions or breaks, a string or release loop breaks and you don't know where that arrow is going. I've seen it happen. How would you like to be sitting in your back yard knowing 30' on the other side of the fence there are arrows flying in your direction. With the speed these arrows are going, they can go right through privacy fences, so I don't think that makes it safe. You may feel the area behind your target is safe but I'm sure you have seen where a deflected arrow can land. Who knows. Take your bows to the range where you know it is safe and legal. If you are 'suprisingly' shooting nice groups, that tells me you were expecting to miss your target. :yikes:


----------



## fasthunter

I would shoot however I would have to have a shed, or a garage behind it just in case. I've accidentally pulled off an arrow by accident before and it was quite a bit from the target. (Bumped the trigger release before I aimed.) This sounds nuts, but when I was a teen I used to shoot through the hall, past the fish tank, through the kitchen and into a target. :yikes::yikes::yikes: When my Mom came home and saw an arrow fly by she put an end to that and I got reamed. Wouldn't do that nowadays:lol:. As long as there's a really large backstop I would shoot. However, without one it's not worth it. I drive to my mother in laws to shoot my bow now. Just a bunch of woods behind her house. (I hunt back there too.) I have neighbors behind where I live now and I don't have something big enough for a boo boo. Not worth it to me. Just use common sense. If you think there's a possibility of a stray hitting someone. Don't do it.


----------



## HillbillyinMI

Do it all the time. Target is in front of the shed with a couple pieces of left over privacy fence in between. I even stand at the edge of the street to shoot up the driveway :yikes:. Nobody has complained, a few neighbors have come over to watch though. The Olympic archer from California would practice shooting from the driveway across the street to the target at the back of his driveway. I haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## Sheldon44

I do it all the time. dont worry about it. People that are worried about it cant be true hunters because a true hunter shoots his bow when he/she can. Go for it man! Have fun! shoot straight!


----------



## Jac20002

No Deffinatly wasent expecting to miss my target actualy wouldnt that be the last thing you would Expect to do??? i mean suprized about the groups ive been shooting considering its the first couple of times shooting and i wasent saying i dont know what im doing ive been reading up on bows and how to use them properly how to be accurate from body placement to hand and arm position and was suprized im doing as well as i am for a begginer, Also the dirt hill between the fence and my target is bigger than the target i dont think the arrow will go through that.. but all said thanks for the honest criticism




jogodlew said:


> As stated above, it is illegal in most subdivisions, and for a good reason. You could be shooting great groups with all confidence of hitting your target and then it happens. Your release malfunctions or breaks, a string or release loop breaks and you don't know where that arrow is going. I've seen it happen. How would you like to be sitting in your back yard knowing 30' on the other side of the fence there are arrows flying in your direction. With the speed these arrows are going, they can go right through privacy fences, so I don't think that makes it safe. You may feel the area behind your target is safe but I'm sure you have seen where a deflected arrow can land. Who knows. Take your bows to the range where you know it is safe and legal. If you are 'suprisingly' shooting nice groups, that tells me you were expecting to miss your target. :yikes:


----------



## uglystick

have him put the target by the house and stand at the fence to shoot he will be sure to hit it if not his house will stop it


----------



## anonymous7242016

I shoot in my back yard. target is set back by my neighbors privacy fence. Behind the target is a 8x4 1/2 thick ply wood. I talked to both neighbors on the right and left of me they were cool with it. I never shoot if any of the surrounding neigbors or their dogs are out. Except for the neighbor on the right of me, he is a big hunter and really cool. Plus he is amazed at my shooting skills so no problems with him. There have beeen many times I would start shooting and have to quit because either the neighbors are out or their dogs. I usually wait until the last 45 minutes of daylight to shoot or early in the mornings on the weekends when there is little activity from the neighbors. I also go to my father in laws shop to shoot where I can get more distance. I never shoot more than 30 yards at my house. Missed the target once, forgot I had moved my sights and shot high. Hit my ply wood back stop arrow went through the wood about 9 inches. No matter how good you are things can happen, be responsible and take all precautions.


----------



## SPH

If your shooting from an elevation its a little safer but I have seen some arrows do some crazy sh*&t when shot from the ground and hit the ground short of the target. I have also seen guys pull there bows back with the arrow aiming up in the air and the release came off and arrow flies 100yrds. There is no such thing as full proof which is why its illegal to shoot in the city.


----------



## Atchison

One side has 2 little kids in my backyard and even when they aren't outside I never shoot that direction, the other side is a really old lady who never goes in the back yard, so I shoot that direction, the odds of my arrow going through my target, deflecting 90*, going through her garage and then get into her house....i'd say I'm ok


----------



## SPH

I had someone shoot at my 3D target at my house and he hit the plastic front leg of the deer and the arrow went straight sideways and hit his own truck. I have watched an arrow skip off the top of a target and launch up at about 45 degrees and continue for another 50 yards on several occasions. Its not always a matter of deflection, sometimes its human error when the bow is pulled back. 

I do agree, straight sideways is a stretch but I would be more concerned what is 100-150yards straight beyond your target because thats where it usually goes if something goes wrong. Not knocking it if your shooting in town but I have seen some arrows do some crazy stuff.


----------



## fulldraw

You should not have a problem as long as you have a good back stop and is it not against local accordance. I know the City of Lincoln Park does have an accordance against it and I believe the City of Southgate does to. Do to my brother used to leave in these cities and have had to deal with the local law enforcement.


----------



## Kalamazooxj

I live inside the city.... I started out shooting from my driveway to the inside of my garage. I use a range now... there's just no good that can come of a circumstance that "might" happen. I don't want to take that risk.


----------



## HunterHawk

I was shooting my basement in east lansing and my release messed up 3 times... which means i punched myself in the face 3 times... and ruined i think 2 arrows.. also it messed up when i was pulling back obviously and i hit about 4 feet above the target... and thats pulling straight back... some of those guys pull way over there head when they shoot....


im just saying things do happen unexpectedly... so make sure you arent in line with his target... i know i wouldnt ever shoot with another house behind my house!!!


----------

